# Deputy Sheriff Theresa King



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff Theresa King*

Wyandotte County Sheriff's Office, Kansas

End of Watch Saturday, June 16, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis
*Theresa King*
Deputy Sheriff Theresa King and Deputy Sheriff Patrick Rohrer were shot and killed as they transported a prisoner to the Wyandotte County Correction and Court Services Building, at 800 7th Street, at approximately 11:15 am.

They were unloading the prisoner from the transport van in the facility's exterior sally port when the man attacked them. He was able to disarm one of the deputies and shot them both. Despite being mortally wounded, one of the deputies was able to return fire and wounded the subject.

Deputy King was transported to a local hospital where she passed away shortly after midnight.

Deputy King had served with the Wyandotte County Sheriff's Office for 13 years.

*Bio*

Age 44
Tour 13 years
Badge 1689
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Incident Date Friday, June 15, 2018
Weapon Officer's handgun
Offender Shot and wounded
escape attempt, transport

{"lat":"39.1140470","lon":"-94.6277390"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Donald Ash
Wyandotte County Sheriff's Office
710 N 7th Street
Kansas City, KS 66101

Phone: (913) 573-2861


----------

